# Vertically Wall Mount HR24 - Suggestions



## RobertSeattle (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm planning on vertically wall mouting a new HR24 - it will be flush with the wall just behind the wall mounted LCD TV which sticks out a couple of inches. I don't need the HR24 visible as I always use RF on my remotes. One idea is lots of that with sticky velcro strips -both on the wall and the box - but curious if there are other solutions.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

RobertSeattle said:


> I'm planning on vertically wall mouting a new HR24 - it will be flush with the wall just behind the wall mounted LCD TV which sticks out a couple of inches. I don't need the HR24 visible as I always use RF on my remotes. One idea is lots of that with sticky velcro strips -both on the wall and the box - but curious if there are other solutions.


I don't know how the 24 vents its heat, but mounting it flat against the wall is going to change the air flow *considerably*, and should be taken into account before taking this approach. If its a simple exhaust fan, make sure the fan points UP to help exhaust the heat. You want to give it every bit of help venting heat that you can, as heat is the electronics killer. Since heat rises, you don't want the fan to have to fight the fan air flow, but rather help it.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

RobertSeattle said:


> I'm planning on vertically wall mouting a new HR24 - it will be flush with the wall just behind the wall mounted LCD TV which sticks out a couple of inches. I don't need the HR24 visible as I always use RF on my remotes. One idea is lots of that with sticky velcro strips -both on the wall and the box - but curious if there are other solutions.


I believe that the HR24 has holes that can be used for wall mounting. As Hasan has mentioned, don't forget about heat venting.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

My H24-100 has provisions for wall mounting and came with document # 16922460 detailing the wall mounting procedure.

*My HR24-500's do NOT have provisions for wall mounting and there is no documentation indicating that wall mounting is acceptable.*

YMMV.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I would make sure you will be able to get to the front panel fairly easily as well and not jam the receiver into a crowded space. At some point you may need to do an RBR or a power cycle for whatever reason.


----------



## fluser (Jul 7, 2010)

I mounted mine exactly as you want to and have seen no problems. It is on an outside porch in Florida, so it does get hot. I have it mounted with the power on/off to the top, and it does get hot on the top side, so I think that would be the best. I also figured that if I do have a problem, it is covered by D* protection plan.

I used screws and inserts to mount it to my drywall.

It works great.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

fluser said:


> I mounted mine exactly as you want to and have seen no problems. It is on an outside porch in Florida, so it does get hot. I have it mounted with the power on/off to the top, and it does get hot on the top side, so I think that would be the best. I also figured that if I do have a problem, it is covered by D* protection plan.
> 
> I used screws and inserts to mount it to my drywall.
> 
> It works great.


 Good luck with that setup. I have always been extremely protective of my electronic gear almost to the point of paranoia-proper environment, proper placement, proper venting. Not IF you have a problem but WILL probably sooner rather than later. But, what the heck, you can always get a replacement, right?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

There are many open air tiki hut type bars in Florida, especially in the Keys, that have HD receivers stacked on a shelf running several flat screens. They are exposed to high humidity and temperatures. The tv's and receivers seem to hold up quite well.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

RobertSeattle said:


> I'm planning on vertically wall mouting a new HR24 - it will be flush with the wall just behind the wall mounted LCD TV which sticks out a couple of inches. I don't need the HR24 visible as I always use RF on my remotes. One idea is lots of that with sticky velcro strips -both on the wall and the box - but curious if there are other solutions.


The HR24 has feet that hold the DVR off the mountuing surface. Make sure you allow enough air on the bottom side (don't remove feet) and don't cover up any ventilation holes. The HR24-500 has a fan in the back and should probably point upwards to allow easier heat discharge.


----------

